# مسابقة التصميم من 11 الى 21 فيبراير (في جائزة للفائز)



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد

مسابقة التصميم:​
ان يكون التصميم من عمل العضو و فكرته​
يخق للعضو ان ينزل 3 تصاميم كحد اقصى لكن ليس بصورة اجبارية, اي يحق له الاشتراك بتصميم واحد​
موضوع التصميم سيكون عيد الحب valentine​
سيكون البدأ من اليوم و الى عشرة ايام من بداية المسابقة
يعني بدينا 11 و ننتهي 21​
هناك جائزة للفائز​
الحكم سيكون انا My Rock


فليتفضل المسابقون بتقديم تصاميمهم​
سلام و نعمة
​


----------



## mrmr120 (12 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يخليك ياروك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك 
وفى اقرب وقت انا هنزل بالتصميم بتاعى​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 فبراير 2007)

* شكرا للاخ الغالى علينا كلنا My Rock  على الفكرة الجميله دة

وانا باذن يسوع فى اقرب وقت هاحط التصميم بتاعى

اخوكم جـــــــو​*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (12 فبراير 2007)

*:new5:  بسم رب المجد يسوع :new5: 

:new5:  دة اول تصميم يا رب يعجيكم :new5: 


















فى انتظار باقى تصميمات الاعضاء

جــــــــــو*​


----------



## OMDA (12 فبراير 2007)

اوكى يا باشا  وانا محضرلكم كذة مفجاة باذن يسوع


----------



## †جــــــــو† (13 فبراير 2007)

_*​*_يلا يا عمدة مستنيين تصميمك


----------



## mrmr120 (13 فبراير 2007)

تحفة تحفة ياجون 
بجد حلوة اوى اوى اوى اوى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 فبراير 2007)

*الله يا جو جميلة قوى قوى​*


----------



## mrmr120 (13 فبراير 2007)

وادى التصميم بتاعى يارب يعجبكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 فبراير 2007)

*جميلة قوى قوى يا مرمورة تسلم أيدك يا عسل*





*مين البنت الحلوة دى*


----------



## mrmr120 (13 فبراير 2007)

مرسى ياقمر 
يافراشة 
وهبقى اقولك مين البت دى
ههههههههه​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

_*فكرة جميلة المسابقة دي.......
صلوللي عشان ربنا يوفقني وأطلع تصميمات حلوة...
*_


----------



## †جــــــــو† (14 فبراير 2007)

*جميل يا مرمر قكرته لذيذة اوى ​*


----------



## tina_tina (14 فبراير 2007)

التصميم حلو اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
انا من المتفرجين طبعا
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## †جــــــــو† (14 فبراير 2007)

_*††† بسم رب المجد †††

دة تصميمى التانى 

















يا رب يعبكم 

و

Happy Valentine Day

جــــــــو​*_


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2007)

*تصميمك حلوه اوى يا جو *

*وانتى يا اروبه يا مرمر البت دى تقريبا انتى صح ولا*​


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

اة انا حلوة 
هههههههههههههه
مرسى ياشباب​


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> اة انا حلوة
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> مرسى ياشباب​


 

*ينهارك بجد انتى مرمر هتروحى النار لو بتكدبى الملاك هيمسكك من رجليكى وهيرميكى فى النار*
*يخربيت سنينك لو انتى اموره اوى:smil12: *​


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

اة بامانة دى عنيا 
حلوة 
:smil12: 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> اة بامانة دى عنيا
> 
> حلوة
> :smil12:
> ...



* لا خالص مش حلوه ايه ده دى عنين *









*قال حلوه قال*
































































*دى عسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووله*​


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههه
مرسى ياقمر انتى الى عسل وقمر وكل حاجة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 فبراير 2007)

*معقول يا مرمر بجد دى صورتك ؟؟​*


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

اة يافراشة عنيا ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 فبراير 2007)

*



			اة يافراشة عنيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*بسم الصليب عليكى*


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

ودة تصميمى التانى


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليكى*


 
ههههههههههه
مرسى يافراشتى ياقمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 فبراير 2007)

*دى أول صورة أشارك بيها*








*
يا رب تعجبكم *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> ودة تصميمى التانى



*اية الجمال دة بجد تسسسسسسسسسسلم ايدك يا مرمورة *


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2007)

*عسوله اوى يا مرمر *

*woooooooooooooooow  يا فراشه جميله اوى*​


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

الللللللللللله جميلة اوى اوى اوى 
يافراشة 
تحفة بجد تسلم ايدك​


----------



## meraaa (14 فبراير 2007)

انا متفرجه بالظبط زى تينا
وعاوزة اقولكم تحفه بجد موووووووووووووووت كلكم جو ومرمر وفراشه ..حلوين بجد كلهم احلى من بعض
انا مستنيه اتفرج تانى وعقدونى ههههه..انتوا عجباكم عين مرمر اومال لو شفتوا وشها هتعملوا ايه
دى قمررررررررررررررررر..ربنا معاكم وتورونا تصاميم تانى


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههه
مرسى ياميرا ياعسل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسى يا مرمر و يا ميرنا و يا ميرا

أحرجتونى بكلامكم الحلو*  :smil12:​


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

دى الحقيقة يافراشتى​


----------



## hany5000 (14 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> وادى التصميم بتاعى يارب يعجبكم




بجد با مرمر صورك تحفه بتعرفي تصممي بجد 
احسن تصميم يا  جماعا عجبنب هو تصميم مرمر 
مرسيه ليكي با  مرمر


----------



## †جــــــــو† (14 فبراير 2007)

_*بجد زى العسل تصميمك يا مرمر انتى وفراشه مالهومش حل

بس انتى طلعتى امورة اوى يا مرمر انا جاى اكلم بابا بقا اوكى

هههههههههه

جـــــــو​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسى يا جووووووو

انت كمان تسلم ايدك التصميمين رووووووووووووعة​*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (15 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسى يا قمر ربنا يخليكى ليا يا رب

ويا ريت الكل يشارك 

جــــــــــو​*


----------



## Moony34 (15 فبراير 2007)

ودي مشاركة مني أنا عارف إنها علي قدي
file:///Users/appleuser/Desktop/VAL.jpg


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 فبراير 2007)

*دى المشاركة التانية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 فبراير 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> ودي مشاركة مني أنا عارف إنها علي قدي
> file:///Users/appleuser/Desktop/VAL.jpg



*الصورة مش باينة يا مونى

جرب نزلها على الموقع دة *

http://www.0zz0.com/index.php?pz=10316

*بعدين أختار* *نسخ كود للمنتديات*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 فبراير 2007)

دة اول تصميم ليا وفية تلاتة مان هانزلهم باليل 
بس اول كارت ياروك مايخشش المسابقة لو سمحت دة كدة غش يامرمر وبتكسفي روك علشان لازم هايقول دة احلى كارت:yahoo: انا بهدي النفوس بس


----------



## mrmr120 (15 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههه بقى كدة يارامى 
ماشى 
بجد التصميم بتاعك تحفة يارامى 
لاء فنان ياواد​


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 فبراير 2007)

ماتقعديش بقة تشتغليني المسابقة محسومة ليكي 
ماتعمليش نفسك روحك رياضية وكدة بقة :spor22:


----------



## christ my lord (15 فبراير 2007)

بصراحة انتم فنانين بجد كل التصاميم فى منتهى الروعة والجمال .. وفعلا على راى رامى المسابقة محسومة ومعروف مين الفائز اكيد طبعا مرمر ودة لا يمنع ان الباقى ممتاز جداا بل رائع .. وانا نفسى حد يعلمنى الفوتو شوب انا عندى برنامج 7.0 adobe هل فى برنامج افضل منة ؟؟ .. انتم اخرجتم التصاميم دى ببرنامج اية ؟؟ اتمنى حد يفدنى ​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (15 فبراير 2007)

*جميل اوى يا فراشه الصورة جميله اوى ​*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (15 فبراير 2007)

*جميل اوى يا رامى فنان بجد​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 فبراير 2007)

تاني تصميم


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 فبراير 2007)

تالت تصميم


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 فبراير 2007)

رابع تصميم


----------



## hany5000 (16 فبراير 2007)

*:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: 
انت  بتخش يا  رامي احنا  اتفقان علي ثلاثة صور  بس  مش اربعه 
عموما  صورك  وتصميمك جميله بس اللي  تكسب هي مرمر
وانا اسف  بس فعلا تستحق تكسب 
مرسي يا  مرمر علي تصميماتك الجميله
:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: *


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2007)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..


مسابقة جميلة أخى الحبيب ماى روك ... و بكل صدق مشاركات الاعضاء أكثر من رائعه .. و إسمحولى أشترك معاكم بحاجة على أدى ، أنا واثق أنها مش هتفوز بشىء وسط التصميمات الجميلة جداً اللى هنا .. لكن حبيت أكون معاكم


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعه بعد صورة امير بجد انا لازم انسحب من المسابقة 
برافو طارق
انا جسمي كلة قشعر من الصورة


----------



## meraaa (16 فبراير 2007)

بص ياREDEMPTION ماينفعشى اقول غير انها اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائعه بجد بجد تحفه جدااااااااااااااا
بس عندى استفسار انت اسمك طارق ولا امير 
ربنا يباركك يارب


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

بجد بجد بجد 









كلهم 









وحشين 
بس جماللللللللللللللللل

تحفففففففففففففففففففففة
ههههههههههههه
بجد بامانة تسلم ايدك​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*


 

*جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا *
*ياطارق *
*بجد تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2007)

*+*



أشكركم جداً يا أحبائى على إعجابكم بالتصميم .. أد أيه أنا مبسوط أنه عجبكم .. كفاية علىّ كده فعلاً   ... الواحد مش هيطمع بقى  

فكرته أن المسيح هو مُعطى الحب .. حتى الحب العاطفى صدقونى .. لأنه بيكون مغلف بطاعته و مخافته .. و بموته على الصليب أعلن للعالم كله على مر الازمان أن هناك شىء إسمه الحب .. 

تخيلته و هو فى طريقه للجلجثه .. لم يهتم بأى ألم أو تعب .. و يتوقف  لُيسعد طفل صغير .. و يعبر عن حبه حسب إدراك هذا الطفل بالورود .. و يكمل طريقه ليقدم لنا الحب الأعظم ..


لكن ده ما يمنعش أن فيه تصميمات رائعه جداً جداً موجوده .. فمش معنى أن فيه تصميم نزل فيه صورة المسيح يبقى لازم هو يفوز  .. لاء .. كل واحد يقدم إبداعه ...

و بالتأكيد سيكون إبداع .. 

لانه خارج من القلب .. 


تحياتى


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2007)

*+*




> بس عندى استفسار انت اسمك طارق ولا امير


 

أنا إسمى طارق يا ميرا ..


----------



## meraaa (16 فبراير 2007)

ماشى ياطارق معلش على اللغبطه ..اصلى سمعت رامى بيقولك امير
:t23:


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

دة تصميمى الثالث 









يارب تعجبكم​


----------



## christ my lord (16 فبراير 2007)

محدش رد علي سؤالى ..؟؟​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> ماشى ياطارق معلش على اللغبطه ..اصلى سمعت رامى بيقولك امير
> :t23:


 


*+*


لا أبداً يا ميرا .... طارق و أمير .. واحد


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

يايوساب انا عاملة التصميمات على الفوتو 
شوب​


----------



## christ my lord (16 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> يايوساب انا عاملة التصميمات على الفوتو
> 
> 
> شوب​


 
انا عارف انة فوتو شوب .. لكن سؤالى هو اى نوع من برامج الفوتو شوب ؟؟؟ انا عندى برنامج adobe الاصدار السابع .. هل يوجد برنامج افضل من الادوبى للفوتو شوب لاخراج تصاميم افضل ؟؟ ​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

لا هوة افضل واحد وال 8 اجمل 
انا بشتغل على ال 8​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2007)

*+*

الاخ الحبيب يوساب .. بحثت عن سؤال و لم أجده و لكنى أعتقد انك تسأل عن ما هى البرامج المستخدمة فى التصميمات ... أليس كذلك ؟ .. إن كان هذا هو السؤال .. فأنا عن نفسى أستخدم برنامج إسمه Real drow و هو برنامج يقولون أنه المنافس الوحيد للفوتو شوب .. بالرغم من أن امكانياته لا تساوى ربع إمكانيات الفوتو شوب ... 

إن كنت تريده  فسأكون سعيد إن طلبته منى ..

تحياتى ..


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2007)

*+*


تصميم جميل جداً يا مرمر ..

بس أنا من رأيى ان التصميم الاول أجمل ...

خصوصاً ........... 

الورده    :smil12:


----------



## christ my lord (16 فبراير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> الاخ الحبيب يوساب .. بحثت عن سؤال و لم أجده و لكنى أعتقد انك تسأل عن ما هى البرامج المستخدمة فى التصميمات ... أليس كذلك ؟ .. إن كان هذا هو السؤال .. فأنا عن نفسى أستخدم برنامج إسمه Real drow و هو برنامج يقولون أنه المنافس الوحيد للفوتو شوب .. بالرغم من أن امكانياته لا تساوى ربع إمكانيات الفوتو شوب ...
> 
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا اخى الحبيب طارق .. سؤالى كان اى نوع او اصدار افضل للفوتو شوب لاخراج تصميم جيد ؟؟ واشكرك على اهتمامك .. واكون شاكر ليك جداا لو ارسلت لىّ برنامج REAL drow .. اريد تجربتة ..
وربنا يباركك


----------



## meraaa (16 فبراير 2007)

طب ممكن حد يعرفنى احمل برنامج adobe 8 منين ..يااااااااااااريت حد يقولى بجد ولو موجود فى المنتدى يقولى بردو
والف شكر


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى ياطارق
محدش قال راية فى التصميم الثالث يعنى​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

دة تصميمى الرابع 







​


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 فبراير 2007)

جمال اوي يامرمر التالت والرابع
وعلىفكرة 
لازم يبقى فية مراكز


----------



## †جــــــــو† (16 فبراير 2007)

*دة شرح التصطيب والبرنامج كامل
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=188438#post188438​*


----------



## christ my lord (16 فبراير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> *دة شرح التصطيب والبرنامج كامل​*
> 
> _*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=188438#post188438*_​


 
للاسف رابط تحميل البرنامج مش شغال .. ارجو منك تجديدة .. ولك جزيل الشكر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## †جــــــــو† (16 فبراير 2007)

_*اتفضل البرنامج اهو

هنـــــــــا

والكراك

هنــــــــــا​*_


----------



## †جــــــــو† (16 فبراير 2007)

*يا رب اكون وفيت ولو احتاجت اى حاجه انا تحت امرك

ملحوظه:

فى موضوع فى قصم التصاميم لتعليم الفوتو شوب بالفيديو صوت وصورة دة اكيد هيفيدك كتير اوى

جـــــــــو​*


----------



## meraaa (16 فبراير 2007)

معلش ياجو ممكن اعرف يعنى ايه كراك000معلش على جهلى


----------



## †جــــــــو† (16 فبراير 2007)

> معلش ياجو ممكن اعرف يعنى ايه كراك000معلش على جهلى



ولا جهل ولا حاجه يا ميرا علشان انا اساسا ما اعرفش يعنى ايه كراك ههههههههههههههه

بس الى اعرفه انه بيفتح اوبشن للبرنامج وبيديله مميزات اكتر​


----------



## christ my lord (16 فبراير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> _*اتفضل البرنامج اهو​*_
> 
> _*هنـــــــــا*_​
> _*والكراك*_​
> ...


 
الف شكر يا جو على تعبك .. ربنا يباركك ..


----------



## meraaa (16 فبراير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> ولا جهل ولا حاجه يا ميرا علشان انا اساسا ما اعرفش يعنى ايه كراك ههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس الى اعرفه انه بيفتح اوبشن للبرنامج وبيديله مميزات اكتر​



هههههههه ماشى ياجو 
طب لو انا ماحملتش الكراك ده ايه اللى يحص ولا عادى يعنى
والف شكر ومعلش بتعبك


----------



## †جــــــــو† (16 فبراير 2007)

_*



			طب لو انا ماحملتش الكراك ده ايه اللى يحص ولا عادى يعنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا لازم يتحمل علشان البرنامج يشتغل معاكى 



			الف شكر يا جو على تعبك .. ربنا يباركك ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا باشا ولا تعب ولا حاجه ولو احتاجت اى حاجه انات فى خدمتك

جــــــــــو​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 فبراير 2007)

*طارق تسسسسسسسسسسلم ايدك

هى الصراحة صورة بـ 1000 صورة 

انا فضلت اتأمل فيها من جمالها بجد 

فكرتها رائعة ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 فبراير 2007)

*مرمورة اية الجمال دة 

تسلم ايدك يا عسل

كل تصميم تعملية احلى من اللى قبلة 

انت فنانة بجد​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 فبراير 2007)

*انا مترددة اعمل التصميم التالت ولا لاءة 

انا كدا كدا مش هكسب :smil13: *​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

مرسى يافراشتى ياقمر 
ولازم تعملى تصميم تانى 
لان بجد تصميماتك هائلة 
يلا اعملى تصميم تانى​


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمه ..
> ...





REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> أشكركم جداً يا أحبائى على إعجابكم بالتصميم .. أد أيه أنا مبسوط أنه عجبكم .. كفاية علىّ كده فعلاً  ... الواحد مش هيطمع بقى
> فكرته أن المسيح هو مُعطى الحب .. حتى الحب العاطفى صدقونى .. لأنه بيكون مغلف بطاعته و مخافته .. و بموته على الصليب أعلن للعالم كله على مر الازمان أن هناك شىء إسمه الحب ..
> ...


 

*بنحنيلك على الصوره دى وكلامك الرائع*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> دة تصميمى الثالث ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*هو حلو حلو اوى كمان بس اللى فيه عيون القطه احلى* :smil12:​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *هو حلو حلو اوى كمان بس اللى فيه عيون القطه احلى* :smil12:​


 
*مرسى ياقمرتى*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> دة اول تصميم ليا وفية تلاتة مان هانزلهم باليل
> بس اول كارت ياروك مايخشش المسابقة لو سمحت دة كدة غش يامرمر وبتكسفي روك علشان لازم هايقول دة احلى كارت:yahoo: انا بهدي النفوس بس



*بتطلعو بمواهبكم متاخر خايفين لتتحسدو يعنى اطلع بيهم يا رامى :a82: *

*يا سوسه الحلاوه دى تطلع منك وما خفى كان اعظم :smil12: *​


----------



## hany5000 (16 فبراير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمه ..
> ...






تحفه يا  طارق


----------



## hany5000 (16 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> دة تصميمى الثالث
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وحشه يا  مرمر اللي قبل  دي كانو احلا 
وبعدين انتي بتطلعي لفوق ولا بتنزلي لتحت 
المفروض تكون دي احلاهم 
بس ده رائي التانين احلا 
ممكن يكون الاعضاء رائي اخر


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

بجد مرسى انك قولت رايك بصراحة
انا مش بحب الكدب 
بجد انا بحيك على صرحتك 
مرسى جدا 
وانشاء الله هعمل كارت رابع وقى رايك برضة​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

انا كدة عاملة 4
يعنى فى ثلاثة غير دى
بس كفاية هعمل عشرة 
هههههههههه​


----------



## christ my lord (16 فبراير 2007)

انا اسف يا جو هتعبك معايا .. ممكن تحمل الكراك على موقع تانى غير الموقع دة .. لان كل ما ادخل علية بيطلب باص ورد .. فارجو منك انك تحملة على موقع تانى وانا شاكر ليك جداا​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

*دول كل تصاميمى ياجماعة *


*اول تصميم *


*




*




*دة تانى تصميم *

*




*


*التصميم الثالث*

*




*


*التصميم الرابع *



*



*​


----------



## hany5000 (16 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> *دول كل تصاميمى ياجماعة *
> 
> 
> *اول تصميم *
> ...




كلهم حلوين يا  مرمر  وتسلم اديكي
بس انا شخصيا اول  صورتين هم اللي عجبوني اكتر 
بصراحا  بس  هم  كلهم  كويسين 
ومرسي يا مرمر
واقبلي مني الهديه دي :36_15_15: :748pf: :748pf: :748pf:


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ياهانى 
ربنا يخليك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 فبراير 2007)

*شفتى يا مرمر انتى اللى جبتية لنفسك

هانى أول معجب و الباقى وراة

انا لو ولد كنت رحت خطبتك بدون مقدمات

هههههههههههه​*


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه
يافراشتى ياعسل​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2007)

*+*


هو بصراحة يا فراشة ... مش هانى أول مُعجب :smil12: .. 

و لا هيكون الأخير .. 

ربنا يباركك يا مرمر و أنتى فعلاً عسولة  ... و مش هوصيكى طبعاً مش أى حد يقولك كلمة حلوة يبقى هو الفارس الهمام ههههههههههههههه

و بصدق كل تصميماتك جميلة أوى حقيقى .. بس طبعاً أول تصميم مميز عن الباقى ..

يا ترى ليه ؟ 


و إليكم التصميم التانى يا جماعة .. و عاوز أرائكم ..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 فبراير 2007)

> هو بصراحة يا فراشة ... مش هانى أول مُعجب  ..
> 
> و لا هيكون الأخير ..



*طبعآ دى مرمورة دى حبيبتنا كلنا

احنا حبناها من قبل ما نشوفها

بساطتها و طيبتها و قلبها الجميل

يعنى بجد بنت رائعة

ربنا يباركها *



> و إليكم التصميم التانى يا جماعة .. و عاوز أرائكم ..



*تسلم ايدك صورة تحفة بجد جميلة *​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (17 فبراير 2007)

*بجد تصماتك حلوة اوى يا مرمر​*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (17 فبراير 2007)

*واتفضل يا يوستب الكراك 

هنــــــــا*


----------



## hany5000 (17 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> مرسى اوى اوى اوى
> ياهانى
> ربنا يخليك​




لا شكر علي  واجب


----------



## hany5000 (17 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *شفتى يا مرمر انتى اللى جبتية لنفسك
> 
> هانى أول معجب و الباقى وراة
> 
> ...


*
 هههههههههههههههه
ايه  يا  فراشه انتي  غرتي منها  ولا ايه  
عموما  خذي انتي كمان هديه مني علشان متزعليش نفسك 
ويارب تعجبك
:36_15_15: :748pf: :36_15_15: *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه
> ايه  يا  فراشه انتي  غرتي منها  ولا ايه
> عموما  خذي انتي كمان هديه مني علشان متزعليش نفسك
> ...



*

أة أنا غيرانة ماليش دعوة أشمعنى هى عينيها تبقى حلوة و انا لاء 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





شوفولكم حل يا أما هغرقلكم المنتدى بدموعى

و ميرسى خالص خالص على الهدية :yahoo: *​


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

عادي يافراشة الينسس بقت موجودة كتيييير اوي اوي :smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

*تصميماتي الاربعه*

اول تصميم 







تاني تصميم







تالت تصميم







رابع تصميم









*على فكرة اخر صورتين من تصويري كمان كل حاجة والورد بتاعي *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

> على فكرة اخر صورتين من تصويري كمان كل حاجة والورد بتاعي



*يعنى دى ايدك يا رامى ؟​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

*دا تصميمى التالت و الأخير*







​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

> *يحق للعضو ان ينزل 3 تصاميم كحد اقصى *






*التصميم الأول*

















*التصميم التانى*


















*التصميم التالت*


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يعنى دى ايدك يا رامى ؟​*


 
اة هي ايدي مالها بقة :spor22:


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اة هي ايدي مالها بقة :spor22:


 
*لا دى ايد بنت :ranting: *​


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا دى ايد بنت :ranting: *​


 
يانهارك ياميرنا  :spor22: :t32: 
اية اللي بتقولية دة
طططططططيب حذاري حذاري نتقابل في اي ساحه او معركة
انا حذرتك


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> يانهارك ياميرنا :spor22: :t32:
> اية اللي بتقولية دة
> طططططططيب حذاري حذاري نتقابل في اي ساحه او معركة
> انا حذرتك


 
*اللى مطمنى اننا مش هنتقابل :yahoo:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

> *لا دى ايد بنت :ranting: *



*لا مش ايد بنت :ranting: *​


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لا مش ايد بنت :ranting: *​


 
*تنكرى انى فيهم شبه :yahoo: *
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

*معلش يا رامى

ممكن تقطعلنا الشك باليقين و تصورلنا أيدك*


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

وانا اللي عمال اشكر فيكي يافراشة 
طيب حذاري انتي كمان نتقابل في اي ساحه او معركة:ranting: 
حاضر حاضر
بتشكي يافراشة طيب قولنا ميرنا كدة ماشي
لكن انتي كمان لا لا لا مش معقول


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> وانا اللي عمال اشكر فيكي يافراشة
> طيب حذاري انتي كمان نتقابل في اي ساحه او معركة:ranting:
> حاضر حاضر
> بتشكي يافراشة طيب قولنا ميرنا كدة ماشي
> لكن انتي كمان لا لا لا مش معقول


 
*ايه ميرنا كده ماشى يعنى تقصد ايه :ranting: *

*اما عن فراشه الاشراف بيغير :t33: *

*تلقائى هتبقى شريره :yahoo: *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

*لا انا شايفاها ايد راجل

بس علشان ميرنا تهدى بس ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

*هى ايدة مسمسمة يا ميرنا :smil12: ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

> *تلقائى هتبقى شريره *:yahoo:



*لا حاسبى انا من يومى :spor22: *​


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هى ايدة مسمسمة يا ميرنا :smil12: ​*


 
*امم قولتيلى كنت سمعت انك مخطوبه ورهونى هو فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييينه*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا ماشي بتستغل الاشراف العام غلط يعني 
مستغلةى للسلطة بطريقة غلط
وبالنسبة ليكي يافراشة والله تشكري  ياسيتي 
انا قولت اشمعنى مرمر عاملة عنيها 
احط انا اديا ههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لا حاسبى انا من يومى :spor22: *​


 

*قلتش حاجه انا:smil12: *​


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ميرنا ماشي بتستغل الاشراف العام غلط يعني
> مستغلةى للسلطة بطريقة غلط
> وبالنسبة ليكي يافراشة والله تشكري ياسيتي
> انا قولت اشمعنى مرمر عاملة عنيها
> احط انا اديا ههههههههههه


 
*نهارك غامق يا رامى مش عاجبك انى بستغل الاداره اسؤا استغلال *

*روح الهى انتا وماشى نمله توقعك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

> *انا قولت اشمعنى مرمر عاملة عنيها
> احط انا اديا ههههههههههه*


*
هههههههههههههههههه

طيب انت ايدك و هى عنيها

شايفين اخر تصميم عملتة دى انا بقى ... أشمعنى :t33: *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

*



			امم قولتيلى كنت سمعت انك مخطوبه ورهونى هو فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييينه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هههههههههههههه

على فكرة هو معانا فى المنتدى .. أسترى علية و النبى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *امم قولتيلى كنت سمعت انك مخطوبه ورهونى هو فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييينه*​


 
وانتي مالك انتي والله دي حاجة غريبة اطلعي انتي منها بقة ياميرنا :beee:


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> وانتي مالك انتي والله دي حاجة غريبة اطلعي انتي منها بقة ياميرنا :beee:


 

*:ranting: الله هو انا بقولك خطيبتك هنا بكلم فراشه :ranting: *​


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *على فكرة هو معانا فى المنتدى .. أسترى علية و النبى*


 

*مانتى قولتيلى من قبل :t33: *

*بس خساره مش بيشارك :smil13: *​


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *نهارك غامق يا رامى مش عاجبك انى بستغل الاداره اسؤا استغلال *​
> 
> 
> *روح الهى انتا وماشى نمله توقعك*​


 
هههههههههههه
نملة 
اجري كدة اخرك نملة 
مكنتش اعرف كدة
طيب عما هاتداس بدون رحمة


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هههههههههههه
> نملة
> اجري كدة اخرك نملة
> مكنتش اعرف كدة
> طيب عما هاتداس بدون رحمة



*انا قولت ارئف بحالتك لكن مش بتيجو الا بتخين*

*الهى فيل يا رامى ولا اسد يفترسوك*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *:ranting: الله هو انا بقولك خطيبتك هنا بكلم فراشه :ranting: *​


 
ايوة مانا برضة مرتبت وهاتقطع اكيد :spor22: 


*



انا قولت ارئف بحالتك لكن مش بتيجو الا بتخين

الهى فيل يا رامى ولا اسد يفترسوك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ولا هايسدو معايا اجري كدة  *


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ايوة مانا برضة مرتبت وهاتقطع اكيد :spor22:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ولا هيسدو طيب :smil12: *​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 فبراير 2007)

*ايه الجمال ده كله *​ 
*ده احنا عندنا مواهب وفنانين بجد بقي*​ 
*بجد تسلم ايدك يا مرمر ويا فراشة ويا طارق ويا رامي ويا جو *​ 
*الصور راااااااااااااااائعة فنانين بلا مبالغة*​ 
*ده احنا لازم نعمل المسابقات كل شوية علشان نتمتع بالحاجات الحلوة دي*​ 
*ربنا يبارك مواهبكم*​


----------



## mrmr120 (17 فبراير 2007)

مرسى ياكوبتك
اية يارامى انتا وميرنا وفراشة 
بتقطعو فى بعض لية 
والفراشة الغلابانة دى مش عارفة تقف مع مين فيكو 
وبعدى انا عنيا ورامى ايدو
وحد يحط مناخيرة وحد يحط بوئة 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

*



			وبعدى انا عنيا ورامى ايدو
وحد يحط مناخيرة وحد يحط بوئة 
هههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووة *​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (17 فبراير 2007)

*††† بسم الثالوث القدوس †††

دة التصميم التالت بتاعى يا رب يعجبكم







تقبلو احترامى وتقدير 

جـــــــــو​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2007)

*جميل اوى يا جو*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2007)

*جـــــــــــو راااااااااااااااااااااائع خرااااااااااااافة بجد

عملتة ازاى بأى برنامج​*


----------



## mrmr120 (17 فبراير 2007)

بجد ياجو تحفة تحفة تحفة 
تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (17 فبراير 2007)

*



			جميل اوى يا جو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			بجد ياجو تحفة تحفة تحفة 
تسلم ايدك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى يا ميرنا ومرمر ربنا يخليكو ليا يا رب




			جـــــــــــو راااااااااااااااااااااائع خرااااااااااااافة بجد

عملتة ازاى بأى برنامج
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دة بالفوتوشوب بس الانبيماشن بتاعه انا اساسا كل حاجه باعملها بالفوتوشوب
وميرسى على كلامك الجميل يا قمر

اخوكم / جـــــــــو​*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (17 فبراير 2007)

*+++ بسم الثالوث الاقدس +++

دول التلاته تصميمات بتوعى يا رب يعجبوكو

الاول





التانى




الثالث





يا رب يكونو عجبوكو واكون عند حسن ظنكم

جــــــــــو​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 فبراير 2007)

10/10 ياجو 
بجد مممتاااااااز


----------



## †جــــــــو† (17 فبراير 2007)

*



			10/10 ياجو 
بجد مممتاااااااز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يخليك يا رامى وما يحرمنيش منك

اخوك الصغير/ جـــــــــو​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 فبراير 2007)

يوساب;209662 قال:
			
		

> شكرا جزيلا اخى الحبيب طارق .. سؤالى كان اى نوع او اصدار افضل للفوتو شوب لاخراج تصميم جيد ؟؟ واشكرك على اهتمامك .. واكون شاكر ليك جداا لو ارسلت لىّ برنامج REAL drow .. اريد تجربتة ..
> وربنا يباركك


 

*+*

الاخ الحبيب يوساب ..

إليك برنامج Real Draw .. أتمنى أن يعجبك ... 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=211279#post211279

تحياتى


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> *+++ بسم الثالوث الاقدس +++
> 
> دول التلاته تصميمات بتوعى يا رب يعجبوكو
> 
> ...






حلوين يا جو   
:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *التصميم الأول*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







ايه الحلاوه دي يا فراشه


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركم ياشباب 
تصميمات بجد تحفة تسلم ايدكم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> ايه الحلاوه دي يا فراشه



*ميرسى يا هانى ربنا يخليك* :smil12:


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

اية ياشباب انتو سكتوا على كدة ولا اية 
مفيش حد هيشترك تانى ولا اية​


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 فبراير 2007)

خلاص يامرمر
كويس علشان نقسم الهدية علينا كلنا بس لو انا اللي كسبت
محدش هايشوف وشي


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههه
اة انتا داخل على طمع يارامى
شكلك كدة ناوى تفك 
بس هجيبك برضو 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

*و انا لو فزت 

معرفش حد فيكم :yahoo: ​*


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههه
اية العيال الخونة دول 
طيب انا لو كسبت الراجل فيكم يلاقينى 
هههههههههه​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (18 فبراير 2007)

_*يلا يا جماعه مستنين باقى تصميمات الاعضاء :new2: 

وانا لو اخدت الجايزة ودة مستبعد اوى هاقسمها 

تمام كدة علشان ما حدش يظربنى وانا داخل :dntknw: 

جــــــو*_​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)

:a82: *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انت  بتتخنقو ولا ايه  
علي راي المسل 
مشفهمش وهم بيصممو  شفوهم  وهما بيكسبو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
:a82:


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههه
حلو اوى اوى اوى 
المثل دة ياهانى​


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2007)

مالكم يا بشر... كلكم ذبتوا و بديتوا تكلموا مرمر برقة و حساسية...
عرفتي تغليبيهم يا مرمر...

انا ملاحظ ان رامي و مرمر غشوا, لان انا قلت ان الحد الاقصى 3 صور و انتم شاركتوا بأربع صور
فبما انكم الاثنين مشرفين, انا حاخصم من مرتبكم الي ياخذه مينا كل شهر...

و نظرا للابداعات الي قدمتوها حيكون تقييم الجائزتين كأفضل تصميم و افضل فكرة للتصميم

و متخافوش, روك عنده خطيبه بتجنن, يعني مش حيذوب مثلكم و يرشح مرمر للفوز 

محدش يأس بسبب مرمر, خليكم جدعان و الي مش مشارك يشارك الان, لان احتمال احدى الجائزتين تكون من نصيبك...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

> و متخافوش, روك عنده خطيبه بتجنن


 
*ايوه وانا شوفتها وشاهد على كلامك يا روك  هى صحيح عنيها خضرا وشعرها اصفر بس حلوه اوى :smil12: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههه
ياكسفتك يامرمر
بص ياروك
انا بقترح تعمل مراكز اية رايك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> ايوه وانا شوفتها وشاهد على كلامك يا روك هى صحيح عنيها خضرا وشعرها اصفر بس حلوه اوى  :smil12:



*و أنتى شفتيها فين يا فضايح :t33: *


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *ايوه وانا شوفتها وشاهد على كلامك يا روك هى صحيح عنيها خضرا وشعرها اصفر بس حلوه اوى :smil12: *


 
بلاش فضايح يا ميرنا, اوعي تعطي معلومات ثانية... دا انا حتحسد كدة...



ramyghobrial قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ياكسفتك يامرمر
> بص ياروك
> انا بقترح تعمل مراكز اية رايك


 
مراكز؟ انت ورايا ورايا علشان اللابتوب؟ 
مراكز يعني جوائز اكثر, و مين بيدفع الجوائز و حياة طنط؟

:beee:


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههه
وكسفتى لية ياحاج رامى 
عادى 
روك دة حببنا كلنا والمولة بتعتة اختنا
هههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> مراكز؟ انت ورايا ورايا علشان اللابتوب؟
> مراكز يعني جوائز اكثر, و مين بيدفع الجوائز و حياة طنط؟:beee:



*هههههههههههههههههه

أول مرة أشوف روك بيتكلم مصرى كدا
يخرب عقلك يا رامى طلعت المواهب اللى عندة كلها

هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههه
هوة روك منين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> بلاش فضايح يا ميرنا, اوعي تعطي معلومات ثانية... دا انا حتحسد كدة...



*ميرنا مايتبلش فى بقها فووووولة على طول تلاقيها كدا >>>* :dance: *ماتسكتش أبدآ*


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

لالالا عيب يافراشة 
دى طنط ميرنا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> هوة روك منين​



*من هناك* :t33:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> لالالا عيب يافراشة
> دى طنط ميرنا​



*طنط ميرنا ؟؟

طنط طنط و مالة  :yahoo: *​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *و أنتى شفتيها فين يا فضايح :t33: *


 
*ورانى صورتها وكنت ناوى انتحر تانى يوم بس القدر* :smil12:​


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> بلاش فضايح يا ميرنا, اوعي تعطي معلومات ثانية... دا انا حتحسد كدة...
> 
> *دى عالم معقده مش بيحسدو بيقور بس*​
> 
> ...


 
*بركاتك يحج كوبتك بوظت روك*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

*تصدقو انتو الاتنين استغلالين جداا*​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

بامانة ياميرنا 
انتى تحفة زى العسل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> *ورانى صورتها وكنت ناوى انتحر تانى يوم بس القدر :smil12: *



*أية دة أشمعنا يا روك ميرنا أنا كمان عايزة اشوفها*


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *أية دة أشمعنا يا روك ميرنا أنا كمان عايزة اشوفها*


 
*استلم يا روك بقا عاوز تشوفها:smil12: *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

*فين يا أخوانا التصاميم عايزين منافسة جاااااااااامدة

لسة فاضل 3 تيام تقدروا تعملوا فيهم​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 فبراير 2007)

طنط مين ياروك ها قوووووول 
طيب حاضر
مسيرك هاتنزل مصر 
وهاكلك فول بالتوم
وابقى تعالى قولي الرحمة ومش هارحمك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> *استلم يا روك بقا عاوز تشوفها :smil12: *



*ها يا روك هاتوريهانى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 فبراير 2007)

وانا كمان عايز  اشوفها :smil12:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> طنط مين ياروك ها قوووووول
> طيب حاضر
> مسيرك هاتنزل مصر
> وهاكلك فول بالتوم
> وابقى تعالى قولي الرحمة ومش هارحمك


*
حرام عليك يا رامى انت كدا بتضرب السياحة فى مصر :t33: *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> وانا كمان عايز  اشوفها :smil12:



*لا أنت لا 

أنت ولد .. أحنا بنات .. مفيش خوف منينا يعنى :t33: *​


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

*انا عارفه انى هطرد على اديكم*

*واى فضيحه يا روك :yahoo: *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> انا عارفه انى هطرد على اديكم
> 
> واى فضيحه يا روك :yahoo:



*هانطرد مش هطرد :yahoo: *​


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 فبراير 2007)

عليكي نور يافراشة هانطرد ههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> عليكي نور يافراشة هانطرد ههههههههههه



*خلاص نغير الموضوع 

انا عندى فكرة

تيجوا نسجل بأسامى تانى و نحط 3 تصاميم تانى

علشان فرصة الفوز تبقى أكتر 

فكرة ناااااااااااار :yahoo: *​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

ياخراشى على التفكير
اية النباهة دى​


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 فبراير 2007)

*+*


الحبيب ماى روك .. هل من الممكن تعديل التصميمات ؟ أم انه طالما تم عرضها إنتهى الأمر ؟ 


و إليكم التصميم الثالث و الأخير :


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *خلاص نغير الموضوع *​
> *انا عندى فكرة*​
> *تيجوا نسجل بأسامى تانى و نحط 3 تصاميم تانى*​
> *علشان فرصة الفوز تبقى أكتر *​
> ...


 
*كان غيرك اشطر مفقوسه* 

*وبنعرفهم :smil12: *​


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> الحبيب ماى روك .. هل من الممكن تعديل التصميمات ؟ أم انه طالما تم عرضها إنتهى الأمر ؟
> ...


 

*طب اقول ايه بس مفيش كلام هيعبر عن جمالها*​


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2007)

أعملك ايه يا ميرنا,,, فضحتيني... اطلع من فراشة ازاي.. حتبقى تزن الى ان تشوفها...

لا و المصيبة رامي دخل في النص

انت متبري نفسك يا رامي؟ :spor22: 









REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> الحبيب ماى روك .. هل من الممكن تعديل التصميمات ؟ أم انه طالما تم عرضها إنتهى الأمر ؟


 
حبيبي طارق, لك الحق في تعديل مشاركتك و تصميمك بس تكون قبل انتهاء فترة المسابقة..


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> أعملك ايه يا ميرنا,,, فضحتيني... اطلع من فراشة ازاي.. حتبقى تزن الى ان تشوفها...
> 
> لا و المصيبة رامي دخل في النص
> 
> ...


 
*الله يكون فى عون اللى هيحدد بصراحه الاختيارات صعبه جداا*


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2007)

خليكي عاقلة يا ميرنا و بلاش استفزازات...
تعرفيني عراقي و دماغي بيطق مرات...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> الحبيب ماى روك .. هل من الممكن تعديل التصميمات ؟ أم انه طالما تم عرضها إنتهى الأمر ؟
> ...



*يعنى بجد مش عارفة أكتب أقول أية

تحفة ولا خرافة ولا يجنن بجد مالهوش حل

تسلم ايدك و زوقك*


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

بجد ياطارق تحفففففففففففففففة
وعلى راى ميرنا 
مفيش كلام يتقال​


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> خليكي عاقلة يا ميرنا و بلاش استفزازات...
> تعرفيني عراقي و دماغي بيطق مرات...


 
*الله اكمنى شهدت معاك انها اموره جداا وانا مالى بقا *​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

انتا طبيت ياروك
روك هيبهدلك ياميرنا 
خديها من اصرها واسكتى​


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> انتا طبيت ياروك
> 
> روك هيبهدلك ياميرنا
> 
> خديها من اصرها واسكتى​


 
*يبهدل مين لا احنا نطرد بكرامتنا*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> خليكي عاقلة يا ميرنا و بلاش استفزازات...
> تعرفيني عراقي و دماغي بيطق مرات...



*يعنى ممكن تعملها و تحط صورتها ؟؟

لو بتتكلم جد .. أوعى يا روك*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يعنى ممكن تعملها و تحط صورتها ؟؟*​
> 
> *لو بتتكلم جد .. أوعى يا روك*​


 

*لا انتى مش فاهمه روك روك احتمال يبروزنى انا*​


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

اة يافراشة هتموتى انتى 
وتشوفيها
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يعنى ممكن تعملها و تحط صورتها ؟؟*​
> 
> *لو بتتكلم جد .. أوعى يا روك*​


 

انت جنيتي حبتين بسبب ميرنا؟
بقلها اوعى الاستفزاز هذا و لا اتصرف معاها اداريا...


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> انت جنيتي حبتين بسبب ميرنا؟
> بقلها اوعى الاستفزاز هذا و لا اتصرف معاها اداريا...


 

*تصدقو انتو عالم ناكره للجميل:ranting: *

* يعنى علشان شهدت معاك وقلت انك خاطب ماشى يا روك خليك فاكرها:a82: *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> اة يافراشة هتموتى انتى
> وتشوفيها
> هههههههههههههه


*
اة هموت و اشوفها 

بس مش علنى قدام الناس* :t33:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 فبراير 2007)

> انت جنيتي حبتين بسبب ميرنا؟



*الله يسامحك يا ميرنا جننتينى*



> بقلها اوعى الاستفزاز هذا و لا اتصرف معاها اداريا...



*اداريآ يا لهوى لاء خلاص ميرنا جدعة و هاتسكت و انا هسكت قبلها *


----------



## †جــــــــو† (18 فبراير 2007)

*هو فين التصاميم

لسه فاضل 3 ايام يا جماعه لسه بدرى​*


----------



## hany5000 (19 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> ههههههههه
> حلو اوى اوى اوى
> المثل دة ياهانى​




سوري يا ست مرمر غلطه املائيه 
من السرعه بس مش اكتر 
ومتعلقيش علي الوحد  
بدل  معقللك علي النصف واحده  حتي
وهخليكي تكرهي نفسك
:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## hany5000 (19 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> مالكم يا بشر... كلكم ذبتوا و بديتوا تكلموا مرمر برقة و حساسية...
> عرفتي تغليبيهم يا مرمر...
> 
> انا ملاحظ ان رامي و مرمر غشوا, لان انا قلت ان الحد الاقصى 3 صور و انتم شاركتوا بأربع صور
> ...






انت  فاهم  غلط يا روك باشا 

بص علي تصميمات مرمر 
وبص علي باقي التصميمات 
وهتعرف الفرق بنفسك 
هي صحيح زوره وحطة ارع تصميمات 
بس مش مشكله نعدهاله المره   دي


----------



## hany5000 (19 فبراير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> الحبيب ماى روك .. هل من الممكن تعديل التصميمات ؟ أم انه طالما تم عرضها إنتهى الأمر ؟
> ...










واووووووووووووووووووووووووو


تحفه يا باشا 
ايه الحلاوه دي​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 فبراير 2007)

*+*


أشكركم يا جماعة على إعجابكم بالتصميم .. 







My Rock قال:


> مالكم يا بشر... كلكم ذبتوا و بديتوا تكلموا مرمر برقة و حساسية...





My Rock قال:


> عرفتي تغليبيهم يا مرمر...
> 
> انا ملاحظ ان رامي و مرمر غشوا, لان انا قلت ان الحد الاقصى 3 صور و انتم شاركتوا بأربع صور
> فبما انكم الاثنين مشرفين, انا حاخصم من مرتبكم الي ياخذه مينا كل شهر...
> ...






الحبيب ماى روك ..

الحكاية بصراحة مش إعجاب بمرمر و بس ... لاء .. الحكاية إن دى محاولة خبيثه علشان نخلى باقى العضوات الفاضلات تحط صورها و نشوفها :smil12:  ... و يا بخت من وفق راسين فى الحلال


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 فبراير 2007)

> الحكاية إن دى محاولة خبيثه علشان نخلى باقى العضوات الفاضلات تحط صورها و نشوفها :smil12:


*
بقى هو دا اصدكم .. أمممممممممم .. يا شريرين :spor22: *​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 فبراير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> أشكركم يا جماعة على إعجابكم بالتصميم ..
> ...


 
*محاولة خبيثة ياطارق وكمان علشان العضوات تحط صورهم *
*دى مين الغبية دى الى هطح صورتها كاملة *
*انا يادوب حطا عنيا مكنتش هقول ان دى عنيا *
*بس اتفقست بس البنت ميرنا هى الى فقستى *
*ربنا يهدك ياميرنا*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> *محاولة خبيثة ياطارق وكمان علشان العضوات تحط صورهم *
> 
> *دى مين الغبية دى الى هطح صورتها كاملة *
> *انا يادوب حطا عنيا مكنتش هقول ان دى عنيا *
> ...


 
*مش عارفه ميرنا تاعبه الكل اطردوها واخلصو* :smil13:​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 فبراير 2007)

واحنا نقدر ياقمر
هش يابت واسكتى
هههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> أشكركم يا جماعة على إعجابكم بالتصميم ..
> ...


 
هم الاعضاء من الجنس الخشن قليلين و البنات هم الاغلبية, عايز تطفش الباقيين من الجنس الخشن و تخليهم يسطروا على المنتدى؟
شكلها مؤامرة لا و احلاها ميرنا تتسلم منصب المشرف العام... يلهوي..


----------



## mrmr120 (19 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههه
يافرحتك ياميرنا ​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 فبراير 2007)

*طارق اخر تصميم ليك روووووووووووووعة *

*بجد ملهوش حل *

*عاوزك تبقي تعلمني ماشي :spor22: *

*اما بخصوص ميرنا*

*انا من رائي المتواضع *

*نخلص علي ميرنا ونخلص منها*

*يعني هي رصاصة طائشة ونقفل الصفحة دي*

*لو موافقين قولوا وانا معاكم* 

:smil12:​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (19 فبراير 2007)

*جميل يا طارق تصميمك مالهوش حل ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> هم الاعضاء من الجنس الخشن قليلين و البنات هم الاغلبية, عايز تطفش الباقيين من الجنس الخشن و تخليهم يسطروا على المنتدى؟
> شكلها مؤامرة لا و احلاها ميرنا تتسلم منصب المشرف العام... *يلهوي*..



*على رأى ميرنا 

بركاتك يا حج كوبتك روك بقى مصرى من شبرا :yaka: *

*و بعدين يا روك أفرض يعنى البنات مسكوا المنتدى ؟؟

هتلاقية روعة 

وروووووووووووود للضيف الجديد 

المنتدى كلة هايبقى على لون وردى 

و نضيف للمنتدى برفان My Queen أو سينسى اللى يدخل عندنا يبقى مش عايز يطلع 

ورود و فراشات نملاها فى المنتدى حجات من دى يعنى

الللللللللللللللللله شكل المنتدى هايبقى رووووووووعة 

وااااااااااااااااااااااو*


----------



## meraaa (19 فبراير 2007)

انا دلوقتى سمعت كلمه شبراااااااااا
مالها شبرا يافراشه دى ش ش ش يعنى شقاوة شباب شبراااااااااا
هو حد يطول يبقه من شبرااااااااا:beee:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 فبراير 2007)

> نخلص علي ميرنا ونخلص منها
> 
> يعني هي رصاصة طائشة ونقفل الصفحة دي



*حاسب يا مينا

أنت كدا بتلعب فى عداد عمرك انت

أنا و اخويا على أبن عمى و انا و أبن عمى على الغريب .. عارفها دى ؟؟

انا و ميرنا نتخانق أة أنما ييجى ولد عايز يقتلها لالالالالالالالالالا

انا مع ميرنا طبعآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ 

و اوعى تقربلها وراها رجالة تاكل الظلط *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> انا دلوقتى سمعت كلمه شبراااااااااا
> مالها شبرا يافراشه دى ش ش ش يعنى شقاوة شباب شبراااااااااا
> هو حد يطول يبقه من شبرااااااااا:beee:



*لا يا فندم هو انا اقدر اتكلم على ش ش ش 

أنا لقيت روك بيقول يا لهوى فقلت انة من شبرا مهى شقاوة برضة :yahoo: *​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (19 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله ما حدش جاب سيرة اسكندريه:yahoo: 

لحسن ارميه فى البحر:spor22: :spor22: 

وانا مع فراشه فى ان الى يمسكو المنتدى يكونو بنات ولا انت ايه رايك يا كوبتك مش فكرة جنان برضه

اهو على الاقل نقلل من المعاكسات شويه ونكون اول منتدى يعملها هههههههههههه *​


----------



## meraaa (19 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لا يا فندم هو انا اقدر اتكلم على ش ش ش
> 
> أنا لقيت روك بيقول يا لهوى فقلت انة من شبرا مهى شقاوة برضة :yahoo: *​



اااااااااااه بحسب 000ده كله الا شبراااااااااااا:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## hany5000 (19 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> *محاولة خبيثة ياطارق وكمان علشان العضوات تحط صورهم *
> *دى مين الغبية دى الى هطح صورتها كاملة *
> *انا يادوب حطا عنيا مكنتش هقول ان دى عنيا *
> *بس اتفقست بس البنت ميرنا هى الى فقستى *
> *ربنا يهدك ياميرنا*​




:ab5: :ab5: 
انا  مشفتش يا  مرمر 
وعاوز اشوف 
اشمعنا  هما :ab7: :ab7:


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *على رأى ميرنا *
> 
> *بركاتك يا حج كوبتك روك بقى مصرى من شبرا :yaka: *
> 
> ...


 
قصدك ايه؟ قصدك ان شكل المنتدى وحش؟ دا تصميمي و صنع ايديا و حيات عنيا

بعدين قصدك ايه يكون احسن لما البنات تستلم الادارة؟ قصدك ان الادارة الحالية مش نافعة؟

ايه رأيك يا كوبتك نقدمها للمحكمة في قضية الخيانة العظمى؟


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> قصدك ايه؟ قصدك ان شكل المنتدى وحش؟ دا تصميمي و صنع ايديا و حيات عنيا
> 
> بعدين قصدك ايه يكون احسن لما البنات تستلم الادارة؟ قصدك ان الادارة الحالية مش نافعة؟
> 
> ايه رأيك يا كوبتك نقدمها للمحكمة في قضية الخيانة العظمى؟






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام  عليكم  دي  برضو مهما  كانت  هضوه في المنتدائ​:beee: :beee:


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

*قصدي عضوه 

 في المنتدئ الجميل ده
الذي يجمع ابناء الرب يسوح *


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

*يسوع *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> قصدك ايه؟ قصدك ان شكل المنتدى وحش؟ دا تصميمي و صنع ايديا و حيات عنيا



*تسسسسسسسسلم ايديك هو حد يقدر يتكلم :a82: *





My Rock قال:


> بعدين قصدك ايه يكون احسن لما البنات تستلم الادارة؟ قصدك ان الادارة الحالية مش نافعة؟



*لالالالالالالالالالالا دى أدارة عسل تنفع و نص و تلات تربع :a82: *





My Rock قال:


> ايه رأيك يا كوبتك نقدمها للمحكمة في قضية الخيانة العظمى؟



*هتحولونى للمحكمة علشان حلمت شوية 
هو مفيش حرية رأى فى المكان دا ولا أية :ranting: 
أنا احتج و أطلب محامى للدفاع عنى :ranting: *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2007)

*هانى ربنا يسامحك .. خلتنى اضحك نص ساعة :t33: ​*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (20 فبراير 2007)

هي ايه الجائزة ؟


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> هي ايه الجائزة ؟


 
لحد الان لم احدد الجائزة... تعتمد على الفائز هههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> لحد الان لم احدد الجائزة... تعتمد على الفائز هههه



*طيب و النتيجة أمتى يوم 21 و لا 22 ؟

*​


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

هى 21
بس ياشباب عايزين نخلى روك وكوبتك 
يعملوا زى استفتاء يعنى 
تصاميم طارق 
تصاميم جو 
تصاميم فراشة 
تصاميم مرمر 
مش عارفة مين تانى يارب مكونش نسيت حد 
وكل الاعضاء التصاميم الى تعجبهم يصوتوا فى الموضوع
ولكل عضو حق انة يصوت مرة وحدة بس 
ونشوف مين اعلى صاحب تصويت 
اية رايكم ياجماعة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2007)

*متهيئلى يا مرمر دا موضوع هايبقى محرج بالنسبة لبعض الاعضاء
و كمان فى كل واحد مننا تصميم حلو قوى و تصميم يعنى أممممم نص نص 
فاما ينفعش نقول التصاميم بتاعت كذا حلوة كلها 

و الحاجة الاهم بقى أن روك كتب فى اول المسابقة انة هو اللى هايختار التصميم الفائز و طبعآ لازم نحترم كلامة

دا رأيى *


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

مرسى على رايك يافراشة 
وطبعا مع احترامى لروك 
بس فعلا هيتعب اوى علشان يختار 
لان كلكم عاملين تصاميم هائلة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2007)

*ربنا يكون فى عونة بجد

انا بس قلت رايى لو حبيتوا تصوتوا شوفوا المهم هو يكون موافق و مستريح*


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

مرسى يافراشة ياقمرتى 
على رايك الجميل دة​


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2007)

لو نعملها تصويت, يبقى ناخذ شهر لما الاعضاء يصوتون و يعطون رأيهم, بعدين على فكرة فراشة, كل واحد منكم حيعمل مئة عضوية و يدخل فيها يصوت لنفسه ههههه

لذلك مثل ما قلت, الحكم حيكون انا و هناك فائزين و جائزتين...

لو ما عاجبك يا مرمر, تفضلي في قسم المشرفين و انا اعرف حسابي معك...


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

لا ياعم روك عاجبنى جدا جدا 
دة مجرد اقتراح عبيط من حد انا يعنى 
اهبل 
ههههههههههههه
وبلاش تورينى حسابى 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (20 فبراير 2007)

*



			عايزين نخلى روك وكوبتك 
يعملوا زى استفتاء يعنى 
تصاميم طارق 
تصاميم جو 
تصاميم فراشة 
تصاميم مرمر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حلو يا مرمر فكرة جميله اوى بس برضه القرار الاول والاخير لروك كوبتك​*


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

خلاص ياجو بلاش الموضوع دة
لاحسن نطرد من هنا خالص 
روك هيشوف حسابة معايا 
ههههههههههههههه
اصل الحساب تقل اوى 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (20 فبراير 2007)

*مرمر مش هتنفع لحجات كتير الفكره*
* الاول زى مقالت فراشه *
*التانى فى حجات معينه روك حططها علشان يكون التصميم مكتمل بلا عيب*
* يعنى حتى لو عملتو التصويت ده مش هيقدم ولا ياخر *​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (20 فبراير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاكى يا مرمر 

واكيد الاختيار الاول والاخير لروك علشان هو الحكم

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك

جــــــــو​*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (20 فبراير 2007)

> مرمر مش هتنفع لحجات كتير الفكره
> الاول زى مقالت فراشه
> التانى فى حجات معينه روك حططها علشان يكون التصميم مكتمل بلا عيب
> يعنى حتى لو عملتو التصويت ده مش هيقدم ولا ياخر



:big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:​


----------



## mrmr120 (20 فبراير 2007)

ميرنا قال:


> *مرمر مش هتنفع لحجات كتير الفكره*
> 
> *الاول زى مقالت فراشه *
> *التانى فى حجات معينه روك حططها علشان يكون التصميم مكتمل بلا عيب*
> ...


 

*استنى استنى استنى *
*علشان انا هنجت *
*يعنى اية التصميم يبقى مكتمل*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2007)

*(( مكتمل )) كويس أنك قلتيلى أنا نسيت أكتب Happy Valentine Day 

هاروح اصححها بسسسسسسسسسسسرعة​*


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هانى ربنا يسامحك .. خلتنى اضحك نص ساعة :t33: ​*





ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده بس علشان دمك خفيف
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده بس علشان دمك خفيف
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :yahoo: :yahoo:​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك دا من خفة دمك :t33: *​


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليك دا من خفة دمك :t33: *​




مرسي لزوقك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 فبراير 2007)

*دى الصورة اللى عدلتها يا روك بدل التانية .. ماشى *


----------



## hany5000 (20 فبراير 2007)

*ماشي​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> *ماشي​*




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (21 فبراير 2007)

*جميله اوى يا فراشه بجد فنانه​*


----------



## hany5000 (21 فبراير 2007)

*حلوه الصوره يا فراشه تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 فبراير 2007)

*ميرسى يا جــــــو .... و ميرسى يا هانى ..

يا رافعين من معنوياتى :smil12: ​*


----------



## mrmr120 (21 فبراير 2007)

بجد يا فراشة حلوة اوى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> بجد يا فراشة حلوة اوى​



*ربنا يخليكى يا مرمورة .. انتى بتجاملينى انا عارفة انتى و جو و هانى *


----------



## mrmr120 (21 فبراير 2007)

لاء بامانة مش بنجاملك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> لاء بامانة مش بنجاملك ​



*
ربنا يخليكى يا قطة* :smile01​


----------



## mrmr120 (21 فبراير 2007)

مش المفروض روك يعلن الفائزيين ولا اية 
انهردة 21​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 فبراير 2007)

*هايعلن بكرا لسة النهاردة اخر يوم :yahoo: ​*


----------



## mrmr120 (21 فبراير 2007)

طيب ربنا معانا كلنا​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (21 فبراير 2007)

*لا بأمانه يا فراشه انتى فنانه كبيرة مش مجامله سدقينى

فى انتظار اعلان النتيجه

جـــــــو​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 فبراير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> *لا بأمانه يا فراشه انتى فنانه كبيرة مش مجامله سدقينى
> 
> فى انتظار اعلان النتيجه
> 
> جـــــــو​*



*لا يا سيدى انت بتجاملنى علشان انا عايشة فى اسكندرية زيك :t23: *


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 فبراير 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمه..

الاحباء ...


إليكم التصميمات الثلاثة بعد إجراء بعض التعديلات على التصميمين الاول والثانى ..

أرجوا ان ينالوا إعجابكم ..


*التصميم الاول* 









*التصميم الثانى ..* 








*التصميم الثالث ..* 






​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (21 فبراير 2007)

*



			لا يا سيدى انت بتجاملنى علشان انا عايشة فى اسكندرية زيك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايه دة انتى اسكندرانيه يا فراشه 

يعنى طلعنا جران تمام اوى لو انا الى اخدت الجايزة او انتى بالنص باا اوكى​*


----------



## mrmr120 (21 فبراير 2007)

*وادى تصميمى بعد تعديل *

*التصميم الاول





*

*التصميم الثانى *

*



*

*التصميم الثالث *

*



*


*التصميم الرابع*

*



*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 فبراير 2007)

*طارق بجد أنت راااااااااااائع زوقك و الفكرة فى الصور خطييييييييييييييرة :Love_Mailbox: *

*++++++++++++++++++*

*بص يا عم جو احنا نتفق على حاجة لو انت فوزت نقسم الجايزة نصين لو انا فزت أخدها لوحدى :yahoo:* 

*+++++++++++++++++++++*
*مرمر مشروع فنانة فى المستقبل تسلم ايدك الصور كلها احلى من بعضها :Love_Mailbox: *​


----------



## mrmr120 (21 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> *+++++++++++++++++++++*
> 
> *مرمر مشروع فنانة فى المستقبل تسلم ايدك الصور كلها احلى من بعضها :Love_Mailbox: *​


 

*مرسى يافراشة ياقمر على المجاملة دى :t4:*​


----------



## hany5000 (21 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> *وادى تصميمى بعد تعديل *
> 
> *التصميم الاول
> 
> ...




ايه الحلاوة  دي  يا مرمر  هانم​


----------



## hany5000 (21 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ميرسى يا جــــــو .... و ميرسى يا هانى ..
> 
> يا رافعين من معنوياتى :smil12: ​*




لا شكر علي واجب​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (21 فبراير 2007)

*



			بص يا عم جو احنا نتفق على حاجة لو انت فوزت نقسم الجايزة نصين لو انا فزت أخدها لوحدى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا انتى كدة هتخربى بيتى​*


----------



## gako (21 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعه تصمامتكم كلها خطيره بجد وانا عمله تصميم على ادى بس مش عارفه اظهره اعمل ايه


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2007)

المسابقة خلصت و خلص الوقت المقرر لها

الموضوع يغلق الى ان اعلن نتائج الفائزين

سلام و نعمة


----------

